# Just moved to La Porte need fishing friends



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

My name is William, I'm 21 years old and lets do some fishing. I just moved here from miami where I have 18 years fishing experience. I fished professionally for the past 3 years on the jolly roger fishing team mainly in the SKA series and Billfish Series. Did alot of wahoo, mahi, and tuna fishing. Did a little inshore shark, snook, and tarpon fishing. I live in La porte now and dont have any boats to fish off of here in texas and would like to do some fishing with you, i have all my own gear including stellas, talicas, custom rods, inshore and offshore gear. I have ALOT of turminal tackle i could share with you. I learned to fish by fishing with alot of different people and adding my knowledge together and would like to do that with you. Shoot me a text or a call and lets plan a trip.
(786)-227-7097


----------



## rgrimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

Text sent


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

BUMP, went fishing with a couple people here already.


----------

